# Richfaces 3.3.2.SR1 --- Kompatibilität



## bronks (23. Nov 2009)

Vorab: Ich habe die Problemquelle entdeckt: Die el-api-1.0.jar und el-impl-1.0.jar sind nur in dem WAR für den Tomcat5.5 enthalten. Da der Tomcat6 diese selbst mitbringt gibt es einen Konflikt. 



Hi!

Fürs nächste Projekt dachte ich mir daß ich die WebUI mit Richfaces machen könnte, nachdem ich mir das nette Demo angesehen hab. DL des Richfaces Demo hier: Demos - JBoss Community

Es gibt 3 WARs. 
Alle laufen auf JBoss5.1. 

Das Demo für Tomcat6 läuft auf Tomcat6. OK, das ist wunderbar.

Das Demo was für Tomcat5.5 läuft nur auf Tomcat5.5, aber nicht auf Tomcat6. Ich versuche gerade herauszufinden warum.

Im Log vom Tomcat6 finde ich nichts was das Problem erklärt. Nur in zwei Zeilen steht, daß etwas nicht funktioniert


```
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error listenerStart
...
SCHWERWIEGEND: Context [/richfaces-demo-3.3.2.SR1_Tomcat5.5] startup failed due to previous errors
```

Weiß jemand von euch, warum Tomcat6 hier nicht abwärtskompatibel ist?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## faulelotte (23. Nov 2009)

Ganz einfach der Tomcat 6 ist deswegen nicht zum Tomcat 5.5 in diesem Fall 100%ig Kompatibel,
weil die el-api Teil der JSP Spec Version 2.1 ist, die der Tomcat 6 implementiert.

Tomcat 5.5 implementiert die JSP Spec 2.0 und in dieser war das nicht Bestandteil, so das man sich selbst um die Jars kümmern mußte, 
wenn man die erweiterte EL zb für JSF nutzen wollte. Was in diesem Fall jetzt zu einer Kollision führt.


----------



## MrWhite (26. Nov 2009)

Etwas offtopic, aber das will ich loswerden:

Ich rate von Richfaces oder JSF generell ab. Vor allem in Verbindung mit Javascript ist man ständig dabei Workarounds zu bauen. Ich würde lieber etwas anderes ausprobieren, Wicket soll z.B. sehr anständig sein.

Grundsätzlich hat man es sehr schwer, nicht standardisierte Funktionalität in die GUI-Komponenten zu integrieren. GUI-Komponenten zu bauen ist mit JSF sowieso der reinste Wahnsinn und das reinste Wirrwar. Will man javascript zusätzlich verwenden, läuft es meist auf hässliche Workarounds raus (zumindest wenn man mit ui:repeat components arbeitet). Ausserdem halte ich es grundsätzlich für unrein, sich das HTML aus reinem XML bauen zu lassen. Man hat einfach zu wenig Kontrolle und stößt auch beim CSS desöfteren auf Probleme. 

Lieber mal Wicket probieren und jQuery dazunehmen.

Just my 2 cents. Du könntest dich später über richfaces noch gewaltig ärgern. Alles was du an RIA brauchst kannst du mit JQuery genauso einfach und transparenter verwirklichen.


----------



## bronks (26. Nov 2009)

MrWhite hat gesagt.:


> ... Ich rate von Richfaces oder JSF generell ab. ... noch gewaltig ärgern. ...


Auch etwas offtopic von mir: Ich habe bzgl. JSF und EE5 ebenfalls absolut keine gute Meinung, welche zunehmend auf den Gesamtbegriff von Java übergreift. Zu Zeiten vom J2EE1.4 war alles nur einbissl umständlich, aber dafür eindeutig und verständlich. Jetzt entwickelt sich das Thema insgesamt ins chaotische, da die Inkompatibilitäten alter Software zu Java6 und EE5 unberechenbar sind. Die dauernd unvollständigen und schwammigen Standards kann man in der Pfeiffe rauchen, da dazu immer inkompatiblere Implementierungen entstehen, welche der reihe nach absterben werden und wir in ein paar Jahren deshalb zusätzliche Probleme am Hals haben.

Zu dem haben wir jetzt noch Oracle incl. Das stellt sich nicht mehr die politische Weltverbesserungsfrage ob Java oder .NET, sondern die bessere Technik gewinnt und ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob ... ...


----------

